
Ask HN: How do sites like Buildzoom prevent client-seller private deals? - gcatalfamo
Site like Buildzoom charge fees based on closing projects. How do they prevent client and seller knowing each other and deciding to take the relationship out of the platform?<p>There are many other sites like that, but some in particular seem to have no system in place to avoid such behavior apart from &quot;users good will&quot;.
======
cimmanom
It's typically also in the contracts/ToS. Of course, detecting violations may
be challenging.

